# Need help!!



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

I made a post a couple of weeks ago about my girl Buttercup having some ear irritation. Well now things are really, seriously wrong. She is coughing SO bad and has a horrible wheeze going on. My other two mice are perfectly fine health-wise, but Peanut is VERY bonded to Buttercup and ever since Buttercup has taken a turn for the worse, Peanut's been stressing out SO bad.

Her cough has gotten so bad that it wakes me up in the middle of the night. The fact that I wake up doesn't bother me. I actually have gotten in the habit of picking her up for extra cuddles when her coughing fits get really bad. I'm not sure what to do. I recently moved and had to switch brands on the bedding I use because the bet store here doesn't carry the Kaytee brand. The aspen I've been getting is unusually dusty, so I don't know if it could be the bedding. I'm going in the morning to get that paper stuff that's supposed to be hypoallergenic. After that, I really don't know what to do. My poor girl is miserable. She still putters around the tank and has a healthy appetite, but her coughing fits just break my heart and I can see her having what look like exacerbations.

Is there anything else I can do for her? Ordinarily, I'd pack her up for the vet, but due to my circumstances right now (had to leave home on an emergency) I just can't afford it. I know, irresponsible, but my life has been in a bit of an upheaval. I'm just...lost right now. She's 9 months old and obese (she's a poorly marked brindle, so par for the course), and I know that she's starting to get into her golden years, but she's my baby. She can spend hours just chilling on my shoulder, enjoying my company. I'm really worried that we're getting close to the end with her


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If the bedding is dusty and she was find befor you moved I would assume it's that, I'd get her straight off it even you you must put her on toilet paper untill you can get new stuff. Something is irritating her respotry tract and dust is very likely. If you change and she is still bad after a few days try getting an air purifier or one of those nebulizer things they will help Clear out any particular floating about the air. If still no good after a few days see if you can get some antibiotics from somewhere to try for a week.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As PPVallhunds has said but also a possible aid might be as I have mentioned on another post using menthol crystal.

Bowl of boiling water with one crystal added and covering bow and cage twice daily, once cold the menthol crystal will float on the surface and can be used again.


----------

